# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  В новогодние праздники Plextor заменит Деда Мороза

## Labs

Геймеры во всех уголках света получат от Plextor неожиданные подарки к праздникам в виде игрового оборудования в рамках мероприятия Gamermas.

Компания Plextor (http://www.plextor.com/), лидер в области разработки высокопроизводительных цифровых накопителей памяти, представляет праздничное мероприятие Gamermas, в рамках которого вы получите от Plextor шанс подарить вашим друзьям или родственникам дополнительный подарок, имеющий отношение к компьютерным играм.

В рамках мероприятия Gamermas компания будет раздавать разнообразные компоненты лучшего игрового оборудования, включая высокопроизводительные SSD от Plextor, игровые мыши, графические карты и акустику. Получатели каждого подарка будут выбраны случайным образом из общего числа поданных заявок на этот презент. Вместе с подарком получателю будет прислано сообщение от отправителя.

2013 год был очень успешным для компании Plextor, чему особенно способствовал высокий уровень продаж диска M5 Pro Xtreme среди представителей игрового сообщества. Поэтому компания рассматривает мероприятие Gamermas как возможность поддержать праздничную атмосферу и отблагодарить геймеров за поддержку.

Plextor уже не в первый раз выражает свою благодарность игровому сообществу – например, путём поддержки многих команд по киберспорту, а также мероприятий и чемпионатов киберспорта по всему миру. Это относится к спонсированию команды «The Last Resort» из Британии, португальской ассоциации киберспорта «For The Win», Индийской Лиги киберспорта и гранд-финала TECHLABS CUP 2013 в России.

Выпуская первые в мире SSD, специально оптимизированные для игр, компания заботится о потребности геймеров в ультрабыстрых, стабильных и надёжных накопителях. Plextor M6e, выход которого произойдёт в ближайшем будущем, является твердотельным накопителем PCI Express, который обеспечивает не только скорость, но и совместимость с различными видами оборудования. Благодаря этим особенностям M6e является идеальным элементом снаряжения для профессионального киберспорта и игровых серверов.

Мероприятие стартует 10 декабря и будет продолжаться до 22 декабря. Многоязычный доступ к мероприятию осуществляется через страницы Plextor в социальных сетях и вебсайт https://www.plextcontest.com/.

----------

